# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  Link to a burmese necropsey (VERY graphic)

## cassandra

But very interesting...

http://www.bobclark.com/bcforums/top...=Picture+Forum

----------


## BPGirl

Wow.

Ive never seen something like that, but really educational.

----------


## TheAudOne

That was great, thank you for posting it.  :Smile:

----------


## Evan Jamison

Thanks for the link.  I've dissected a few snakes before, but nothing as large as a 6 ft burm.  MUCH easier to see the inner workings with a larger specimen, that's for sure.

-Evan

----------


## Vomitore

That is so damn metal! \m/

----------


## Nate

pretty interesting.

anyone do anything like that on a ball? I'm sure it's similar...but i still wanna see the inner workings of a ball python.

----------


## Amy1217

I ditto Nate.

That was really cool. My friend is here, and his little brother went, "omg, that so sad. did they put him back together?" 
haha.

Do you know the cause of death? was it too much medicine?

----------


## basuca

NICE thx!! I love it!

----------


## blackmamba

Great pics. I always wanted to know what the inner workings of a snake is. Pretty cool actually, though I'm sorry for the loss of your snake. Great educational post. Have you ever thought of teaching this?

----------


## stangs13

Thats a great sience tool. I might print it out (with Nercropse performers permision.) and give them to my science teacher when we get into that stuff. Thanks for the link.

----------


## Ginevive

That is very educational; I never knew what their internal workings looked like before now. I am still wondering the cause of death..?

----------


## Adam_Wysocki

> pretty interesting.
> 
> anyone do anything like that on a ball? I'm sure it's similar...but i still wanna see the inner workings of a ball python.


Next time I do I'll take pics.

-adam

----------


## Vomitore

> I am still wondering the cause of death..?


Beer, pizza and a naggy ex-wife. Oh wait! That was from my misfortune cookie  :Wink:

----------


## Schlyne

> pretty interesting.
> 
> anyone do anything like that on a ball? I'm sure it's similar...but i still wanna see the inner workings of a ball python.


There are several dissection photos in the Ball Pythons of the World: Vol 2 by the Barkers.  It doesn't have a picture of the entire snake dissected and labeled though.

----------


## Shelby

That's facinating.. I've always wanted to dissect a snake.

----------


## stangs13

I have a rescue Cornsnake that didn't make it, someone could dissect it if they wanted to. PM me if intrested. She was froze (after death)

----------


## stangs13

> I think it was a combination of all the above-RI,medication,septicemia,liver damage ect.


 

Here you are!! :Smile:

----------


## lillyorchid

WOW that is really interesting!

----------


## steveo

WOW that was a excellent post , sad about the burm thou but very interesting and educational  :Rock on:

----------


## Ktzero3

Imagine the clean up for that operation! Ack!

Neat though. Dan must've had a lot of love for his snake/snakes in general/the community in general to blow air into the trachea manually just to take a picture of it's inflated lung.

----------


## Freakie_frog

Wow that was really well done. Not a grafic as some of the rat bite pics I have seen. thanks for posting that.

----------


## Snakeman

thats pretty cool.i've never seen snake organs that close before.

----------


## elocina

wow this was amazing. i've always wanted to see what a snake's internal organs looked like.

----------


## adizziedoll

That was really great to post - he did a great job of guiding the readers thoroughly!   Thanks for linking it!

----------

